# Verkaufe Assasins creed animus edition



## Malim (19. Dezember 2011)

Hi 

verkaufe mein Assassins Creed Revelations Animus Edition fürs Pc
 Die Edition beinhaltet:

 - spezielle Animus-Box mit Hologramm-Effekt
 - Assassin's Creed Revelations Hauptspiel
 - Assassin's Creed (Teil 1, das "Original") Spiel
 - Assassin's Creed Enzyklopädie (großes Hardcover-Buch)
 - Assassin's Creed "Best of"-Soundtrack (auf CD)
 - Assassin's Creed Embers (animierter Kurzfilm auf DVD)

und noch die anderen Extra
 Sie ist in einem gutem Zustand . Für weitere Fragen bitte eine Pn schreiben oder eine Mail an revletor@gmail.com. 
 Eine Preisvorstellung habe ich noch nicht also könnt ihr ja ein Preis vorschlagen.


----------

